# Tange 900- Bianchi Grizzly, worth a restore?



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I picked up a Bianchi Grizzly with Shimano Deore six speed, Araya RM-20 wheelset. Tubing is Tange 900 double butted. I am guessing it's a 88 or 89 given the world championship 86-87 decal. Paint is rough but mechanicals seem OK. Seems like the frame is heavier than my 93 MB-3, and 2 inchsl longer in total length. Rear stays are around 17.5.

So are these worth a repaint and wheel upgrade or would ebay be a better choice. How does the Tange 900 tubeset stack up with Bianchi geometry? Any feedback or opinions are appreciated.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

My experience has been that no bike is worth a restore unless you are in to it. In other words, the money and time you spend is likely to be significant so only do it if you want the bike that results from you efforts.


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

bushpig said:


> My experience has been that no bike is worth a restore unless you are in to it. In other words, the money and time you spend is likely to be significant so only do it if you want the bike that results from you efforts.


Wise words... coming from a pig. 

I totally agree. I'm sure there are people on this forum that would jump at the chance to undertake such a resto but if you have to ask the question, maybe it's not for you???


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Restore it.*

Depends if you plan on riding it or you're just in it for the money if you think it'll be worth some money in the future.
Show some photos if you can.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Built4Speed said:


> Depends if you plan on riding it or you're just in it for the money if you think it'll be worth some money in the future.
> Show some photos if you can.


My plan would be to ride it. What I am after is how it compares to a 93 Bridgestone MB-3 (Ritchey Logic tube-set) for handling and ride? If comparible I will strip and paint myself, and build a lighter wheel set. Making money in the future is not the plan. The seatpost that came with is a little loose so I will have to run one down to test in the dirt. Here's a photo.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Fred Smedley said:


> ...I will strip and paint myself...


What you do in your non-biking spare time is up to you.  I also think Katrin Bruell already made that famous!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Hope this helps.*



Fred Smedley said:


> My plan would be to ride it. What I am after is how it compares to a 93 Bridgestone MB-3 (Ritchey Logic tube-set) for handling and ride?
> 
> From what I can see,your bike(1987-88 , 20"frame(?) looks like it has a least a 42" wheelbase and at least 17" chainstays and a 22 1/2 top tube.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Built4Speed said:


> Fred Smedley said:
> 
> 
> > My plan would be to ride it. What I am after is how it compares to a 93 Bridgestone MB-3 (Ritchey Logic tube-set) for handling and ride?
> ...


----------



## ibike4fun (Jan 21, 2006)

If you love the way it rides, that should be all that counts. No one cares what you have, and restorations suck up a lot of money. Although, a pretty bike is nicer to look at. I restored a 1983 Diamond Back Ridge Runner and sunk $400 in to it because I love the way it rides. If I tried to sell it, I might clear $200 if I am lucky. Us old timers are a niche market and if you want a nice vintage ride then restorations are sometime the nes. It's not like we can go down to the store and buy a new vintage mountain bike. When compared to the prices of modern bikes today, a few hundred is pocket change. 

If you like then build it.


----------



## justinb (Apr 1, 2006)

*i've also got a griz*

I've also got a Grizzly of the same vintage, that I'm in the middle of turning into a SS right now. Obviously, I'm not real interested in a restore per se, but I think the frame can serve a purpose for me. Tange 900 is a tubeset of reasonable quality, and I like that it's lugged.

Right now, I've got it down to the frame, and I intend to have it media blasted this weekend. I hope the celeste purists won't criticize me too much, but I like the poacher green color that the 05 Bianchi Denali came in, so I'll probably paint it that color. Components are already in hand, so it should be a pretty fast build once I get it. I did have to buy a U-brake from a local BMX shop, though I considered delving into brazing and attaching canti mounts to the seatstays.

Anyway, good luck with your project, let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*You're welcome.*

If you really like that bike,I say restore it.


----------



## justinb (Apr 1, 2006)

*here she is*

ok, so all the purists can hate me. it's bianchi, but it's not celeste (anymore). i wanted to go single speed, so I removed unnecessary brazes and the der. hanger. it's got two setups, flatbar w/ ends, and on-one midges. the tange 900 is real smooth, but not super quick. also, not a big fan of the chainstay mounted u-brake (having all kinds of problems getting the 287v levers to work with it). still, it's a blast.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

justinb said:


> ok, so all the purists can hate me. it's bianchi, but it's not celeste (anymore). i wanted to go single speed, so I removed unnecessary brazes and the der. hanger. it's got two setups, flatbar w/ ends, and on-one midges. the tange 900 is real smooth, but not super quick. also, not a big fan of the chainstay mounted u-brake (having all kinds of problems getting the 287v levers to work with it). still, it's a blast.


I like what you have done. What paint-paint code is that? I still have mine sitting out in the shed, but since I found this one and it's in MUCH better shape the rough one is going to be ebayed sometime this winter.


----------



## justinb (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments! The paint is John Deere Green, rattle can, done by me. Everything else is either grupo di Nashbar, or something I had lying around, with the exception of the Velocity Aeroheat/IRO flip-flop wheels.


----------

